# Zenfolio has a very nice blog feature.



## The_Traveler (Sep 9, 2012)

For those who are looking at web sites, Zenfolio has changed some things about their blog add-on.
If you chose the 'summary' form of the blog, you can then select an image from your gallery and it is displayed next to the excerpt from the blog.

This gives, what seems to me, a very nice, interesting look.
I've just been populating the blog with articles from another place where I blogged and one of the most convenient features is the ability to edit the publish date. This way multi-part blog entries can be read in an instinctive way from the top to the bottom through several posts.

This may be old stuff to lots of people but new stuff to me.


----------

